# Marquette Grape Vines



## VinoEstaban (Jun 13, 2011)

This spring I acquired 10 potted Marquette Vine plants that were already three years old from a previous location. I planted them in early May and pruned each to two buds. Each has a 5-foot vertical pole and an eighteen inch tall ‘shroud’ placed over the plant and pole.

My understanding is that normally one would train a new vine to a vertical pole the first year, then train it onto a horizontal trellis system the second year, then actually attempt to grow grapes the third year.

My question is since the vines have all transplanted well and are already over two feet tall (June 12th), should I consider training them onto a horizontal trellis this year since this is actually their fourth year since the first planting?

Thanks.


----------



## jtstar (Jun 13, 2011)

yes you could start training them horizontal


----------



## grapeman (Jun 13, 2011)

Forget about it being their fourth year. When they are moved they revert back to almost the beginning depending on how large of a good root ball there was left intact. Since they are running good and healthy now, let them grow. If this is Top Wire Cordon, let the vine grow up to the top wire. Let it grow past the top. After it is several feet past the top wire, evaluate the size of it at that point and the time of year. If it gets there by about mid July, you can cut it off just above the wire. That will force a few laterals at the top which you can then train to cordons. You could also bend it down to the wire and fasten it. Often that will force a couple laterals at the wire area that you can use to establish the second cordon. Either way would get you there a year sooner, but if the trunk is too thin, don't force it too soon. Just remember that Marquette is a naturally thin trunked variety.


----------



## VinoEstaban (Jun 13, 2011)

*Marquette Grape Vines 6/12/11*

Thank you for your responses jtstar and grapeman, I guess I’d better get busy putting in a Trellis System. I was out at the St. Croix Vineyard (Minnesota) a couple of weeks ago and had the privilege of spending a little time with Peter Hemstad. I’m going to try the same system he was using, not sure what it’s called but it starts with the first horizontal wire at 3’, two side by side wires at 4’ and 5’, one wire at 6’. I believe it’s the Cordon method with the spurs growing upwards through the dual wires.

Should I allow any of the grape clusters to keep growing at this point?
Thanks


----------



## grapeman (Jun 13, 2011)

I wouldn't leave any clusters this year as it will slow growth down. You are referring to VSP or vertical shoot positioning. It works OK with Marquette. I will be able to tell you a lot more about comparing training systems in a couple more years. They will begin bearing this year. I have to tell you, so far the modified GDC looks worlds ahead of the VSP at this point. I have twice the vine going, bearing over twice as many clusters in the same space. Time will tell how the quality stacks up. My previous trials got better quality with the quadrilateral systems over the dual laterals (VSP). Here is a couple pictures showing the two side by side a couple weeks ago. The second picture is a better shot of early VSP.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 13, 2011)

By the way I have met Peter a couple times at conferences and he is always helpful. I have some of his Mn1200 growing in the trial- actually the grapes in the foreground are Mn1200 for three post sections, then 3 of Marquette. Hopefully when he comes to the region again, I can get him over to see how they are doing in side by side trials. 

He makes some nice wine at St. Croix Vineyards. His $38 Marquette is quite pleasant and comparable to my $12 bottle - yeah, I know I need to charge more, but I am getting started and don't have his name and reputation yet.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2011)

Holy cow! Grow baby grow! 



grapeman said:


> $38 Marquette


----------



## VinoEstaban (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Grapeman, the pictures really help. BTW, I really enjoy your website; lots of great information.


----------

